# New radius gauge set



## Groundhog (Aug 9, 2018)

Just got my new (large and intermediate sized) radius gauge sets. They lack appropriate labeling but can be easily read with the (not supplied) caliper.
Rust proof and resistant to all cutting and cooling fluids.
Accurate within 1/8" (more or less).
Unbreakable - almost.
Easily stolen from a nearby kitchen or available at most dollar stores.




Have a happy!!


----------



## RandyM (Aug 9, 2018)

That is a big part of this amazing hobby, being resourceful.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Aug 9, 2018)

I wouldn'lt suggest equating the numbers on the 'handles' with anything relating to machinery, though.  For our purposes, those numbers are meaningless.


----------



## TonyRV2 (Aug 9, 2018)

Seems I have a rod with a 1/4 cup radius.  Anyone know the metric conversion?  Oh wait, here it is, in metric units its a 51.4mL radius.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 9, 2018)

I have been scolded for using my wife's turkey baster to suck up the last bit of gear oil from my bandsaw gearbox..,  lesson learned,leave the kitchen stuff in the kitchen.


----------



## Groundhog (Aug 9, 2018)

Don't have an "other" so I'm good with the kitchen stuff. Sure could use someone to wash it up though!


----------



## RandyM (Aug 10, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> I have been scolded for using my wife's turkey baster to suck up the last bit of gear oil from my bandsaw gearbox..,  lesson learned,leave the kitchen stuff in the kitchen.



I just use one of these. It is for filling a battery with water. I use it for every fluid in the shop. I think it is a little more heavy duty than your standard turkey baster. You can pop the bulb off the stem and rinse it out after each use. They work great.




https://www.ebay.com/itm/Imperial-6040550-Battery-Filler-and-Brake-Fluid-Suction-Tool/332352100788?epid=2197986914&hash=item4d61ba99b4:g:GTYAAOSwcepZyoJW&_sacat=0&_nkw=battery+filler&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=m570.l1313


----------



## Ken from ontario (Aug 10, 2018)

RandyM said:


> I think it is a little more heavy duty than your standard turkey baster. You can pop the bulb off the stem and rinse it out after each use. They work great.


That actually is a versatile tool to have around the shop .


----------

